# Porthkerry caravan park nearly ends up in the Bristol Channel



## editor (Nov 3, 2011)

> More than a dozen caravan owners have had a lucky escape after a landslip in south Wales left them teetering on the edge of a cliff.
> 
> The rockfall happened at Porthkerry Leisure Park, Barry, Vale of Glamorgan, at about 22:00 GMT on Monday.
> 
> Work is under way to move caravans away from the edge to another part of the site, which has 300 pitches in total.


My Mum used to have a caravan here till fairly recently and I always felt a little uneasy with its proximity to the cliff.

Accident waiting to happen etc etc.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-15540048


----------



## shygirl (Nov 3, 2011)

editor said:


> My Mum used to have a caravan here till fairly recently and I always felt a little uneasy with its proximity to the cliff.
> 
> Accident waiting to happen etc etc.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-15540048


Thank goodness no-one was hurt.  We stayed there as kids a couple of times, I remember the viaduct and a golf course  close by.  Like your mum, my sister had her caravan on the cliff front in Lavernock, but has since moved further back on the site.   The view was lovely, but it did look a bit precarious.


----------



## davesgcr (Nov 13, 2011)

Course the viaduct itself collapsed ....some iffy geology round there. See report on the Railways Archive site.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2011)

davesgcr said:


> Course the viaduct itself collapsed ....some iffy geology round there. See report on the Railways Archive site.


When did the viaduct collapse?


----------



## davesgcr (Nov 14, 2011)

http://www.railwaysarchive.co.uk/eventsummary.php?eventID=6678

Think this is the link - 10th Jnauary 1898 or so ...

(Superb viaduct in any case - a highlight of the line)


----------

